# Can you freeze apple cake?



## Nette (Aug 17, 2003)

We bought some apples in the mountains when we went camping last weekend. Haven't eaten them all, and would like to make an apple cake and freeze it for a party we're having on Nov. 8th. Has anyone ever frozen apple cake? This recipe has chopped apples, nuts, raisins, dates, coconut, spices, etc. It's delicious, especially if you let it "set" a few days. Wonder if it would freeze OK? I'm trying to do as many things ahead of time as I can.


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

Beats me!

One thing: the rule of freezing cakes is, frost them first. That prevents freezer odor getting into the cake.

Colors might run when you take it out, but my Mother always put down one coat of frosting to "seal" the cake. And, she had a sideline making wedding cakes.


----------



## highlands (Jul 18, 2004)

Yes, I would expect so. We freeze zucchini and pumpkin breads which are really cakes.

Cheers

-Walter
Sugar Mountain Farm
in the mountains of Vermont
http://SugarMtnFarm.com/blog/
http://HollyGraphicArt.com/
http://NoNAIS.org


----------



## farmergirl (Aug 2, 2005)

When I bake and freeze cakes and sweet breads like the ones Highlands mentioned, I always cool them completely then wrap in two sheets of waxed paper, taping as I go. The outer layer is aluminum foil, also folded neatly and taped. I learned this from my grandmother who used this method and shipped us nutbreads and cakes at Christmas time each year.


----------



## NickieL (Jun 15, 2007)

Yup. My grandma used to make apple cake and freeze it in single portions so we could just grab a piece of our lunches at school, or for grandpa to take a piece in his lunch where he worked at the railroad.


----------



## Nette (Aug 17, 2003)

I'm baking it now, so we're going to give it a try. The house smells so GOOD! Going to be hard to put it away for later...

Also for this party I intend to make and freeze some oatmeal cookie dough, a pound cake, buffalo chicken dip for an appetizer, and angel biscuits (brown&serve method). The rest of the stuff I'll have to do the same day as the party. DH wants to do prime rib (he's buying!), but the rest of the food I'm trying to do on a budget, and do ahead so that *I* can enjoy the party, too.


----------



## NickieL (Jun 15, 2007)

Growing up we didn't get desserts much. For birthdays we got hershy chocolate cake or jello poke cake. The rest of the time we had the apple cake (during apple season) and after dinners if we were still hungry, we had bread with jelly on it as "dessert"


----------



## Sabrina67 (Mar 24, 2008)

Thanks alot guys..Now I want Apple Cake.


----------

